# textarea sperren



## montz420 (24. August 2002)

ich will meinen seiteninhalt in textareas drinnenhaben! wie geht dass dass der user den text nicht wegloeschen kann und nix dazuschreiben kann? danke


----------



## Adam Wille (24. August 2002)

Hoi 

```
<textarea name="name" rows="20" cols="15" readonly>
Hier dein Text rein...
</textarea>
```
Liegt im Prinzip nur an dem Attribut "readonly" welches du mit in den Tag einfügen musst. 

Da das aber für manch einen User so ausschaut, als ob er den Text doch irgendwie editieren könnte, ist es vielleicht ratsam, den Text vergraut darzustellen, so dass der gewohnte Anblick eines nicht-editierbaren Textes erscheint.

Dazu müsstest du statt einem "readonly" ein "disabled" in den <textarea>-Tag mit einfügen.

hth,
Geist


----------



## montz420 (24. August 2002)

*ok*

funktioniert danke


----------

